# 1937 Hawthorne Zep



## saladshooter (Jan 17, 2020)

Howdy

I felt this bike needed its own thread. First I'd like to thank Shawn / @Freqman1 for giving me the heads up on this bike coming up at an estate auction. And thanks to Kirk / @kirk thomas for picking it up, packing and shipping for me.

Besides the fantastic condition of this bike, there are a couple of interesting aspects that I've never seen before. First, it has the same length curved crank as my boys 38 RMS (7"). Secondly, the tank design is hand painted versus being a decal. I have no doubt of the originality of this aspect. I'm curious if anyone has seen this tank design painted before?

I had shown my wife several pictures of bikes I liked over the years and this was her all time favorite bike. It could not have worked out any better to end up with not only her favorite bike but one with painted tank design. I had no idea this particular bike was painted versus decal until I unboxed it. Stoked to have it!  

Chad

Did I mention it came with basically NOS snake bellies too?!


----------



## mrg (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow, I thought all 37 Zep's were Snyder, don't think I've seen a 37 CWC Hawathorne, also noticed it has the same stem as the 38 Supreme. is it a late ser. #?, 38 model?, Is it just the angle but the stem looks different in the last picture?, oh on that last pic always wondered why some pictures blow up when you click on them and some don't.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 17, 2020)

Early.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 17, 2020)

Wow man that is killer. Congrats!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 18, 2020)

Your Wife has good taste. Great score. Real eye candy. Congrats!!


----------



## stezell (Jan 18, 2020)

Very sweet lady Chad, I'm thinking it's mostly yours not the wife's, lol! It's in the same house that's all that matters.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 18, 2020)

No decal here. Hand painted and striped on my hang tank CWC Elite.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 18, 2020)

As previously stated, your wife has excellent taste! A fine & fitting addition to your excellent collection!   

(By the way, hope she and your baby are doing well!)


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jan 18, 2020)

That a beautiful bike for sure... !


----------



## Euphman06 (Jan 18, 2020)

Beauty for sure!

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barto (Jan 18, 2020)

I  have a 36 ladies Columbia factory hand striped all OG bike


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2020)

CWCMAN said:


> No decal here. Hand painted and striped on my hang tank CWC Elite.
> View attachment 1125548
> 
> View attachment 1125549



Very Nice for sure! Would love to see the whole bike and badge 
Much appreciated Sir


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 22, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> Very Nice for sure! Would love to see the whole bike and badge
> Much appreciated Sir



Check my media, I have plenty of pics of it there. Thanks


----------



## JLF (Jan 22, 2020)

That's a beautiful bike!


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice bike! Glad you found one!
The tank graphics are interesting.
Here's a tank I have, with the same hand paint scheme




.  ( It's for sale, if somebody needs one.)


----------



## charnleybob (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 22, 2020)

charnleybob said:


> View attachment 1128447



That one Sexy Tank !


----------

